# Trailer Lights



## fowlmouthboys (May 15, 2012)

Hey everyone, just looking for a little input on this topic...I just bought a 6x12 enclosed trailer on Friday that i am going to get setup for goose/duck hunting. I have seen a ton of different setups as far as the inside goes but what i really want input on is lights for the outside. I want something that will light up the area around the trailer so we can see in the morning during setup. Im not looking to light the field up, just some light to make things easier. If anyone has any suggestions i would appreciate it...feel free to share pics...Thanks!


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Here's the deal, When you put lights on the exterior of your trailer, it's great to stand there in the dark and say "that's where the dekes are going" Problem is when you carry them out you have to walk back in, Guess what, your walking back into lights that are shining right into your eyes. It's blinding! Do yourself a favor and don't go with the exterior lighting, you don't need it. Get your dekes out of the trailer, set them in the general area, spread them out, then re-adjust at first light if needed. Trust me on the walking back to the trailer into the lights! It sucks! Anyone out there, please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## fowlmouthboys (May 15, 2012)

cut'em said:


> Here's the deal, When you put lights on the exterior of your trailer, it's great to stand there in the dark and say "that's where the dekes are going" Problem is when you carry them out you have to walk back in, Guess what, your walking back into lights that are shining right into your eyes. It's blinding! Do yourself a favor and don't go with the exterior lighting, you don't need it. Get your dekes out of the trailer, set them in the general area, spread them out, then re-adjust at first light if needed. Trust me on the walking back to the trailer into the lights! It sucks! Anyone out there, please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong


Thanks for the input, I didn't think of that aspect of it. I know exactly what you are talking about, you have a good point. This is my first trailer so I just want ideas on how to set it up best.


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

I would have to agree with cut'em. They may seem like a great idea at the time but after awhile you wont even bother using them. If you want more light you could try a light stand and powered by a generator. That way you can shine wherever needed. I have done this before and it seemed to work fine. Otherwise just invest in a good headlamp. Goodluck!


----------

